# Fennel & Oyster Chowder



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

I love cooking with fennel. Unfortunately it's usually too expensive around here. I mean at four bucks for a handball sized bulb it's just not going to happen. 

A local market had them on sale though. Good sized bulbs for $1.50 each. So I bought several. Then had to figure out what to do with them. After playing around a little, I came up with this recipe:

*Fennel & Oyster Chowder*

1 fennel bulb, quartered, cored and sliced
1 shallot, minced
2 tbls butter
2 fingerling potatoes, sliced crosswise
1 cup chicken stock
2-3 tbls sweet white wine
12-15 oysters, shucked & liquid reserved
1 cup heavy cream
Salt & pepper to taste
3 tbls pancetta, diced small

Cook the pancetta until browned and crisp. Reserve.

Caramelize the fennel and shallot in the butter. Season with salt & pepper. Deglaze pan with the wine and cook until liquid evaporates.

Meanwhile, simmer potatoes in the stock, uncovered, until fork tender.

Transfer fennel to soup pot. Add the potatoes and remaining stock. Add the oysters, with their liquid, and poach until oysters are just plump. Pour in cream and reduce slightly until flavors have blended. Adjust seasoning.

Ladle soup into bowls. Sprinklw with the pancetta. Serve with crusty bread.

Serves two

Note: Although I call this a chowder it's not that thick; more like a cream broth.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

i bet you have no problem picking up chicks with that soup recipe. as Guy says on the cooking channel, 'thats money'.
i can see adding some good lump crab meat to that also. enjoy.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

I'd say one or the other, Kooler. But oysters and crab both might be a bit of overkill.

As for picking up chicks; my bride of 42 years might have something to say about that.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

nah, it would be ok to throw that crab in, but then again i tend to over do it when it comes to good seafood. 
well see there, you did pick up a chick with that recipe. i know what you mean though, my 29 year bride would not go for it either. i bet they keep us around for our soup cooking skills.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Wasn't the soup cooking, Kooler. Just my good looks, intelligence and charm. Not to mention my incredible modesty. 

Truth to tell, when we first wed Friend Wife was a cliche. Literally could burn water. So maybe my cooking skills did have something to do with our long relationship. 

In a serious vein, I reckon any shellfish would work with that chowder; crabs, clams, mussels, scallops, even shrimp. Fennel and seafood are just a natural pairing.


----------

